# are foldable weapons safe for training



## chaquan (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm just wondering if anyone has experience by any chance, since I can use a spear and guandao but my cars small and hard to fit them inside without something sticking out a window.

just something like this for an example.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2019)

I dunno.  It depends on how well they are made.  In some cases I would say yes, and in other cases a most emphatic no. 

I’m sure it varies from maker to maker and even one item to the next, even if made by the same maker.


----------



## jaime_lion (Nov 11, 2019)

chaquan said:


> I'm just wondering if anyone has experience by any chance, since I can use a spear and guandao but my cars small and hard to fit them inside without something sticking out a window.
> 
> just something like this for an example.




For doing forms you should be ok. If you want to spar I would say no.


----------



## chaquan (Nov 11, 2019)

any recommended makers then since it's hard to tell from pics. i guess its probably better if its more expensive or have carbon steel, since i havent seen any sellers with descriptions


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2019)

chaquan said:


> any recommended makers then since it's hard to tell from pics. i guess its probably better if its more expensive or have carbon steel, since i havent seen any sellers with descriptions


I cannot make any recommendations, as I don’t use weapons that can be taken apart.  My default is to not trust their strength at the joint where they come apart; I assume this is a weak point where it may eventually fail, although I admit that there may be some that are acceptable.  So I never familiarized myself with these on a level to make a reliable recommendation.  Honestly, this may be something that is risky to buy online, when you cannot inspect it beforehand.  Hit-and-miss.  Maybe you get lucky and get something acceptable, maybe not and you get stuck with a piece of junk.  

I am reluctant in most cases to buy weapons online.  I want to inspect them and hold them in my hands to gauge their quality.  I hate buying junk.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2019)

Try Wing Lam Enterprises, they have some integrity and they have a couple of take-down models.  

weapons

Contact them and have a conversation and try to get a sense of the quality in the manufacture, and what their return policy is in case you don’t like it.  Where are you located?  They are in the San Francisco Bay Area, down the peninsula towards San Jose.  If you are close, you can go to their shop and see them in person.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 11, 2019)

When I travel with my Spears, I find that they fit in the car if I run them from the passenger seat and in between the two front seats toward the back.  I also have leather sheaths for the spearhead, to keep them from poking holes in the upholstery.   If you protect the guan dao  blade somehow, wrap it in a towel or something, or have a sheath made, this might work for you with a solid shaft.


----------



## jobo (Nov 11, 2019)

Flying Crane said:


> When I travel with my Spears, I find that they fit in the car if I run them from the passenger seat and in between the two front seats toward the back.  I also have leather sheaths for the spearhead, to keep them from poking holes in the upholstery.   If you protect the guan dao  blade somehow, wrap it in a towel or something, or have a sheath made, this might work for you with a solid shaft.


one of them roof tubes that plumbers use for drainage rods ?


----------

